# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Βλάβη σε θυροτηλεόραση urmet

## antkonidis

Έχω μια θυροτηλεόραση urmet την οποία εγκατέστησα ο ίδιος και η οποία δούλεψε για  τρία χρόνια και ξαφνικά δεν ενεργοποιείται και δεν ακούμε στο σπίτι ούτε την κλήση, έχουμε όμως ήχο ¨καμπάνα¨.
Έχω  ελέγξει το τροφοδοτικό και λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Στέλνω σχεδιάγραμμα.....................και αν κανείς έχει να μου προτείνει κάτι θα με βοηθήσει δεόντως.  :Bored:

----------


## sotron1

> Έχω μια θυροτηλεόραση urmet την οποία εγκατέστησα ο ίδιος και η οποία δούλεψε για  τρία χρόνια και ξαφνικά δεν ενεργοποιείται και δεν ακούμε στο σπίτι ούτε την κλήση, έχουμε όμως ήχο ¨καμπάνα¨.
> Έχω  ελέγξει το τροφοδοτικό και λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> Στέλνω σχεδιάγραμμα.....................και αν κανείς έχει να μου προτείνει κάτι θα με βοηθήσει δεόντως.







 :W00t:    Πώς γίνεται και έχεις ήχο καμπάνα, αλλά δεν ακούς;

----------


## xsterg

μημπως εχει χαλασει το μεγαφωνακι? στα αλλα διαμερισματα εχουν προβλημα? αν οχι τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στην δικη σου μοναδα.

----------


## k_sotiris

Μέτρα ξανά το τροφοδοτικό εάν σου δίνει +18V.

----------


## xsterg

αφου ειπε οτι δουλευει κανονικα το τροφοδοτικο. εκτος και αντι για πολυμετρο το ελενξε με... το ματι.

----------


## briko

σου χάλασε το θυρομεγαφωνο .
Για τους αδαείς αυτό εχει ένα τμήμα την ομιλία , ένα το κύκλωμα της κλήσης ,  ένα της ενεργοποίησης εικόνας και κάποια βοηθητικά .
Μπορεί να εχεις σε ένα τμήμα βλάβη άλλα κάποιο άλλο να δουλεύει κανονικά .

----------


## xsterg

μια προχειρη αλλαγη με οποιοδηποτε μεγαφωνακι θα του ελυνε την απορια και την βλαβη...

----------


## vasilllis

:Confused1:  μα λεει θυροΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ και δεν ενεργοποιειται .Σιγουρα και κατι αλλο περα του μεγαφωνου?

----------


## briko

για τους αδαείς.
θυρομεγαφωνο λένε το εξάρτημα που βρίσκετε στην είσοδο και περιεχέι εσωτερικά του 2 ενισχυτές (έναν για την πάνω κάτω ομιλία και ένα για κάτω πάνω).
μερικές φορές υπάρχει σε αυτή την μονάδα και εξτρά κυκλώματα όπως σε αυτή την περίπτωση που εχει και την μονάδα ήχου κλήσης , το χρονοκυκλωμα ,  κύκλωμα κλειδαριάς , και την τροφοδοσία με τάση της οθόνης και της κάμερας.
τώρα αν θα βάλεις ένα μεγαφωνακι και θα βρεις αν δουλεύει ?...................   άστο καλύτερα.

----------


## vasilllis

> για τους αδαείς.
> θυρομεγαφωνο λένε το εξάρτημα που βρίσκετε στην είσοδο και περιεχέι εσωτερικά του 2 ενισχυτές (έναν για την πάνω κάτω ομιλία και ένα για κάτω πάνω).
> μερικές φορές υπάρχει σε αυτή την μονάδα και εξτρά κυκλώματα όπως σε αυτή την περίπτωση που εχει και την μονάδα ήχου κλήσης , το χρονοκυκλωμα ,  κύκλωμα κλειδαριάς , και την τροφοδοσία με τάση της οθόνης και της κάμερας.
> τώρα αν θα βάλεις ένα μεγαφωνακι και θα βρεις αν δουλεύει ?...................   άστο καλύτερα.



Φιλε μου ,θα μπορουσες να μην ησουν απλα τοσο εριστικος στις απαντησεις σου που το μονο σκοπο εχουν πως να προσβαλουν.
Αντθετος αν ηθελες να μας παραθεσεις τις γνωσεις σου θα ηταν αρκετα ευχαριστο,αρχικα στον θεματοθετη που θα του δωσεις 2-3 οδηγιες τι να κοιταξει και κατοπιν στους υπολοιπους 'αδαεις' .

----------


## nikosp

Χωρίς να θέλω να είμαι εριστικός νομίζω ότι καταπιανόμαστε με κάτι που κατέχουμε έστω και λίγο και το υπόλοιπο το ρωτάμε
Εδώ μάλλον ούτε λίγο μου φένεται ότι διαθέτεις οπότε μάλλον φώναξε κάποιον που το επισκευάζει επαγγελματικά

----------


## sotron1

Εχεις αυτό;

----------


## k_sotiris

Δυστυχώς που θα το πω, αλλά προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε πολλές φορές ακόμα  και όταν δεν γνωρίζουμε το αντικείμενο (συγνώμη εάν προσβάλω κόσμο).
Καλύτερα θα ήταν να μη μιλάγαμε. Αφού εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν και πάρα πολύ  αξιόλογοι τεχνικοί και θαυμάζω για τα παιδιά τα οποία παρουσιάζουν  καταπληκτικές κατασκευές.

*        μια προχειρη αλλαγη με οποιοδηποτε μεγαφωνακι θα του ελυνε την απορια και την βλαβη...                        * 

Αγαπητέ Χρήστο ( *xsterg* )                   έχεις  αλλάξει ποτέ όλα τα μεγάφωνα σε θυροτηλεόραση; Εάν είσαι ηλεκτρονικός  μπορείς να το κάνεις εύκολα, εάν βρεις όλους τους τύπους. Εάν είσαι  ηλεκτρολόγος τι κάνεις;

* ( k_sotiris )*_ Μέτρα ξανά το τροφοδοτικό εάν σου δίνει +18V._

*( xsterg )* _αφου ειπε οτι δουλευει κανονικα το τροφοδοτικο. εκτος και αντι για πολυμετρο το ελενξε με... το ματι.                         
_
Αγαπητέ Χρήστο δεν σου έχει τύχη ποτέ να μετρήσεις τροφοδοτικό και να  σου δίνει 18 V και όταν του δώσεις φορτίο να πηγαίνει αυτόματα στο 1 V ;

Από τη στιγμή που λειτουργεί ο ήχος κανονικά το τροφοδοτικό του δίνει 12  V και λειτουργεί η επικοινωνία. Η κλήση ( όταν πατάμε το μπουτόν για να  χτυπήσει στο διαμέρισμα ) είναι στα 18V καθώς και η ενεργοποίηση σε  monitor και camera.
Εάν δεν του δίνει τα 18V, δεν έχει ούτε κλήση ούτε εικόνα.

Και πάμε στον εριστικό briko (όπως αναφέρει κάποιος), όπου πολύ σωστά έδωσε την απάντηση ότι  φταίει το θυρομεγάφωνο. Διότι το θυρομεγάφωνο κάνει όλες τις άλλες  λειτουργίες που έχει αναφέρει ο φίλος briko.

Σαν αποτέλεσμα ελέγχουμε το τροφοδοτικό ξανά δίνοντας του φορτίο (πατάμε  την κλήση για να ανάψει το monitor). Εάν είναι σωστό πάμε στο  θυρομεγάφωνο (όπως ανέφερε ο briko) όπου το αντικαθιστάμε.

Όποιος θέλει να συμπληρώσει ή και να διορθώσει δεκτό. Ας το κάνει με  τρόπο όπου θα το διαβάσουμε ευχάριστα και όχι να μειώσουμε κάποιον.

----------


## arion63

πάρε το service τις URMET είναι πολύ εξυπερετικοι φιλε θα σε βοηθήσουν στο λέω από δικια μου εμπειρία

----------


## sotron1

> πάρε το service τις URMET είναι πολύ εξυπερετικοι φιλε θα σε βοηθήσουν στο λέω από δικια μου εμπειρία





Έτσι ακριβώς. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί.

----------


## briko

Αν κάποιοι παρεξηγήθηκαν από το "αδαείς " ζητώ συγνώμη . Ίσως αν χρησιμοποιούσα άλλη λέξη να ήταν καλύτερα.
Τώρα το τροφοδοτικό μας είπε ότι βγάζει 18 V άρα δέχομαι ότι δουλεύει σωστά. μπορεί όμως να εχει σκασμένο πυκνωτή και να μην μπορεί να δώσει τάση υπό φορτίο. Υποτίθεται όμως είναι συνδεδεμένο το τροφοδοτικό με την είσοδο άρα ΕΧΕΙ φορτίο. Άρα είναι σωστό.
  Το θυρομεγαφωνο που βγήκε στην φώτο από τον Σωτήρη είναι το 5150/500 και χρησιμοποιείτε για τα θυροτηλεφωνα χειρολαβής και για της θυροτηλεοράσεις με ομοαξονικο καλώδιο, μάλιστα στις πολύ παλιές μπουτονιέρες

η βλάβη βρίσκετε στο τμήμα της μπουτονιέρας που είναι και το θυρομεγαφωνο το οποίο όμως είναι ένα πράγμα με την πρόσοψη . Δύσκολα θα βγάλει την πλακέτα .Όποτε η λύση είναι να βγει η μπουτονιέρα (είναι μαζί κάμερα , ένα μπουτον και κύκλωμα ομιλίας) και να πάει στη αντιπροσωπία για επισκευή.
Είναι όντος από τις καλύτερες σε εξυπηρέτηση αντιπροσωπείες.

----------

vasilllis (08-03-14)

----------

